# Can someone tell me about Amano Shrimp?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been thinking about maybe getting one. I've been dealing with a constant algae problem that I've held off for a bit by cleaning off the leaves of the plants and the walls, but it's starting to get a bit overwhelming. My LPS has started carrying them and I was wondering about their care, feeding, stuff like that.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

They're fairly simple shrimp to care for; I've had them live in my filter for months and not known it! In addition to letting them graze on algae, I also feed mine shrimp pellets, small pieces of algae wafer, and frozen peas. Keep in mind, they won't be the end-all cure for your algae problem. Your best move would be to figure out why you have an algae problem in the first place, and remedy the cause.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've heard they are great little algae eaters, but like Scuff said, they won't cure it.

They are fairly hardy shrimp, like RCS. (Crystal reds and Black Diamonds are not so much!)

Here's a good site: Amano Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm

I was thinking about getting some for my 36g, but I've got to find out why my RCS are dying first! No more shrimp coming in here until I figure out what's going on!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Easy to care for.....subjective I guess. I've had mixed results in keeping them. Not sure how affected they are by heavily dosed CO2 tanks, but I loose about 1 per month. They will not clean glass too good except down low, but do good on most other things. Definitely can't be your only source of algae control. Usually, that is easier to control by finding the right time period for light - how long you have it on.


----------

